# Parts express towers



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Found these today in my email box:

Parts-Express.com:TriTrix MTM TL Knock Down CNC Cabinet Pair | tritrix tritrix mtm tritrix mtm tl transmission line cnc cabinet knock down cnc cabinet knock down cabinet speaker cabinet TRITRIXKIT050709 TRITRIXKIT050709

Anyway, they looked like a nice little kit for $100 for the pair, not including drivers. 

What I posted it here for is it looks like there is a port for lower frequencies. How would you determine the tuning frequency for that box?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

repost 

And it's a transmission line.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

ahh damn, should have checked. 

So, what does that mean?


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Foglght said:


> ahh damn, should have checked.
> 
> So, what does that mean?


Transmission lines are based on the quarter wave theory. If you want to learn more, visit this page: Quarter Wavelength Loudspeaker Design

BTW, they have the drivers and crossover parts as a kit for 129 IIRC. So you can have them built for a bit over 200 a pair. Stellar deal...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Fast1one said:


> Transmission lines are based on the quarter wave theory. If you want to learn more, visit this page: Quarter Wavelength Loudspeaker Design
> 
> BTW, they have the drivers and crossover parts as a kit for 129 IIRC. So you can have them built for a bit over 200 a pair. Stellar deal...


Yeah, ~Magic_Man~ and I were talking about these the other day. For the price there isn't much that would beat these. Especially since all the wood is CNC'd too. That makes your life a ton easier.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I liked the cabinets. I thought they were sealed until I took a closer look. I was hoping to use some different drivers, because I don't know how good those packaged drivers sound. 

Plus, with the addition of the transmission line setup, I have no idea how different speakers will react in these enclosures.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Stick with the dayton kit that is meant for that cabinet. I've heard great things about them. I doubt you could be disappointed for $119


----------

